

Ask HN: Does this idea of favor-tracking sound viable? - bozho

Today I setup the launchrock page for an idea of mine: http://launch.favorb.com/<p>The idea is simple: you track favors that your friends are doing for you.<p>Do you see this as complete nonsense, or do you find it a viable usecase many people have?<p>Note: I have a lot of code already written, but before I proceed I need check if people are positive about it.
======
zaptheimpaler
IMHO the idea won't work. I don't see why someone would use the application -
saying "I owe you one" doesn't sound particularly engaging , and the overall
purpose of the app still remains too cold and calculating. Even if people did
use it, favors between friends don't work like transactions - that's why
they're favors and not paid services.

That said, I think you should still finish the app. Startups pivot a LOT, and
you might stumble across an awesome idea once you start looking at feedback
and trying to figure out what people really use the app for.

------
Zenst
If i used this it would make me depressed. I find if I run my life like a anal
accountant I get bummed out fast. For some this may work but for me it's
something I'd end up asking a friend to do for me :).

That all said I don't do facebook and this is something that would bolt on
there easier than most. Maybe look at g+ as a interface platform.

Good luck, and nomatter what people say, see if it floats would be the way as
you have already done all the work etc.

------
adityar
Assuming this is an app that tracks favors for the sole reason of saying "you
owe me one", I wouldn't use it for friends. gives off a cold & calculating
vibe. Maybe track something else like "help me do this": you say you need help
with X and your friends pitch in. I'd feel much better helping my friends out.
just don't keep score.

~~~
bozho
The idea is reverse. It's not about saying "you owe me". It's about "I owe
you", so that you don't have to many unreturned favors.

~~~
caw
For myself, I don't have too many outstanding favors at any one time. I tend
to know who has helped me out. Even had I forgot, I'm sure just talking to the
person (or at least when they redeem their favor), I'd remember.

That being said, some people might still find it interesting.

I might actually use the service in reverse to, but more in a business
context. So and so owes me 1, because I did this for them. A sales rep I
worked with once gave me 15% on a future order (I could call in that favor
whenever), because of some screw ups, so I would definitely record that.

~~~
bozho
thanks, that seems like a good scenario. People that are not actually friends
do favors to each other just for that: to get them some day back in return.

